# Best BBQ



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 8, 2004)

This idea was born in another thread.

What was the best BBQ you ever had and where was it?


Best I ever had was in Ga. Choo Choo BBQ on the GA - SC border.

[Edited on 4-9-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## pastorway (Apr 8, 2004)

A tie: 

Rudy's BBQ in Austin, TX - excellent lean brisket, hot jalepeno sausage, melt in your mouth ribs, and a great spicy sauce. Their slogan is actually &quot;The Worst BBQ in Texas&quot;, always said tongue in cheek! http://www.rudys.com/index.html 

Stubbs BBQ also in Austin, TX - Fantastic. That sums it up. The sell Stubbs sauce at the store and it is the only brand I will use for home BBQing. Several levels of spice and flavors to choose from and a great selection of marinades. http://www.stubbsaustin.com/ 

I LOVE BBQ.

[insert bouncy with mouth watering here]

Phillip


----------



## Fly Caster (Apr 8, 2004)

We've got something really nasty out here called &quot;Carolina-style&quot; barbecue. I'm not really sure what it is, but it tastes like vinegar &amp; mustard. If you're ever offered any, politely but firmly refuse. :thumbdown:

A heaping plate of ribs, smoked &amp; covered with thick sauce....mmmmm, just about my favorite thing in the world.


----------



## mjbee (Apr 8, 2004)

It comes from Bishop's Hawghouse in Cherokee, Alabama. That Texas stuff ain't barbecue.:sw:


----------



## pastorway (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:6087889ef6]That Texas stuff ain't barbecue[/quote:6087889ef6]

That is a matter of misinformed opinion......or were you just tryin' to pick a fight?

Look @@

It is a family eating their BBQ (not in Texas, obviously)


----------



## robot (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:b0b9693fff][i:b0b9693fff]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:b0b9693fff]
A tie: 

Rudy's BBQ in Austin, TX - excellent lean brisket, hot jalepeno sausage, melt in your mouth ribs, and a great spicy sauce. Their slogan is actually &quot;The Worst BBQ in Texas&quot;, always said tongue in cheek! http://www.rudys.com/index.html 

Stubbs BBQ also in Austin, TX - Fantastic. That sums it up. The sell Stubbs sauce at the store and it is the only brand I will use for home BBQing. Several levels of spice and flavors to choose from and a great selection of marinades. http://www.stubbsaustin.com/ 

I LOVE BBQ.

[insert bouncy with mouth watering here]

Phillip [/quote:b0b9693fff]

I can't wait to move to Texas... I love BBQ's


----------



## panicbird (Apr 8, 2004)

Bodacious Barbecue in Longview, TX.
Best barbecue ever.

Lon


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 9, 2004)

Best 'store bought': Bozo's Barbecue in Mason, TN. People travel from all over the world to go to this barbecue mecca.

Best 'rare form': Not to brag, but it comes out of my pit. :;
After 15-18 hours its the best pork shoulder you'll ever eat. My sauce is an old family recepie.

Worst: Any of these chains that use a gas fired 'barbecue pit'. YUCK. Barbecue takes time (lots of it), hardwood coal, the right amount of smoke, tenderness of spirit, and MOJO. . .


----------



## dswatts (Apr 9, 2004)

[quote:f621b7296b][i:f621b7296b]Originally posted by panicbird[/i:f621b7296b]
Bodacious Barbecue in Longview, TX.
Best barbecue ever.

Lon [/quote:f621b7296b]

Lon, you beat me to it! I grew up in Longview, most of my family is still there! I LOVE Bodacious! I remember the old one downtown that had sawdust on the floor!

Grace,
Dwayne

PS Bee....just because our Alabama brethren prefer pork BBQ to beef is no reason to slight Texas BBQ!!!


----------



## wsw201 (Apr 9, 2004)

I was in Santa Rosa, Ca. at a BBQ Cook Off. The BBQ was &quot;Billy Bones BBQ&quot;. He was out of Detroit (can you believe it DETROIT!!!). Absolutely the best sause I have ever had.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Apr 9, 2004)

The best BBQ I ever had was in Austin, TX back in the early '80s. I was a visitor to the city so I don't recall the exact location, but I do recall that it was served &quot;family style&quot; and kept coming, and coming, and coming ... . It was my first exposure to beef BBQ. Where I come from most BBQ is pork.

I've also had good BBQ at Sticky Fingers in Charleston, SC.


----------



## brymaes (Apr 9, 2004)

[quote:920530cb87][i:920530cb87]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:920530cb87]
Rudy's BBQ in Austin, TX - excellent lean brisket, hot jalepeno sausage, melt in your mouth ribs, and a great spicy sauce. Their slogan is actually &quot;The Worst BBQ in Texas&quot;, always said tongue in cheek! http://www.rudys.com/index.html 
[/quote:920530cb87]

Ahh, Rudy's. We have one in Albuquerque, but the one is Austin is quite a bit better. I love how they serve their meat on sheets of butcher paper...


----------



## Gregg (Apr 9, 2004)

When my wife used to make me BBQ ribs


----------



## raderag (Apr 9, 2004)

*heresy I tell you.*

[quote:5d27367765][i:5d27367765]Originally posted by A_Wild_Boar[/i:5d27367765]
This idea was born in another thread.

What was the best BBQ you ever had and where was it?


Best I ever had was in Ga. Choo Choo BBQ on the GA - SC border.

[Edited on 4-9-2004 by A_Wild_Boar] [/quote:5d27367765]

If one says that there is better Bar-B-Que somewhere other than Texas, let them be an anathema.

Pastorway, you should delete all of this non Texas heresy, and close this topic.

Doesn't Westminster cover this somewhere?


----------



## blhowes (Apr 9, 2004)

[b:9542f2f272]Brett wrote:[/b:9542f2f272]
If one says that there is better Bar-B-Que somewhere other than Texas, let them be an anathema. 

Brett, I need your advice on this one - I may be on shaky ground here. Years ago, I went on a business trip to El Paso, Texas and brought back home with me a bottle of bar-b-que sauce from a place near the hotel. At home, I used the sauce on some steaks (I have no way of checking their origin) and they were the best I've had - delicious. Anyway, I ate the bar-b-que in Massachusetts, but the sauce was from Texas. Does that qualify as a non-anathematized bar-b-que?

BTW, anybody ever been to the State Line on the west side of El Paso? Those steaks were the best! We always made it a point to go out there everytime we went, and also to another place on the east side, 15 or 20 miles into the desert (can't remember the name)

Bob


----------



## raderag (Apr 9, 2004)

[quote:7efa530244][i:7efa530244]Originally posted by blhowes[/i:7efa530244]
[b:7efa530244]Brett wrote:[/b:7efa530244]
If one says that there is better Bar-B-Que somewhere other than Texas, let them be an anathema. 

Brett, I need your advice on this one - I may be on shaky ground here. Years ago, I went on a business trip to El Paso, Texas and brought back home with me a bottle of bar-b-que sauce from a place near the hotel. At home, I used the sauce on some steaks (I have no way of checking their origin) and they were the best I've had - delicious. Anyway, I ate the bar-b-que in Massachusetts, but the sauce was from Texas. Does that qualify as a non-anathematized bar-b-que?

Bob [/quote:7efa530244]

I would say that is hetrodoxy, but perhaps we won't anathamatize you.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 9, 2004)

I will humbly admit that there is good BBQ outside of Texas.

But I will also gladly and truthfully proclaim that everything is Better in Texas!

Hehehehehehehe

the LB in LBCF stands for Loves BBQ......

Phillip


----------



## blhowes (Apr 9, 2004)

[b:10597d8e81]Brett wrote:[/b:10597d8e81]
I would say that is hetrodoxy, but perhaps we won't anathamatize you. 

:thumbup: [Breathes a sigh of relief]


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 9, 2004)

There wouldn't be any barbecue in Texas unless displaced Southrons hadn't settled there; unless you call barbacoa barbecue! If you don't know what it is don't ask. Sort of like chittlins in the South.

I'm glad I in the land of cotton,
Old times here are not forgotten. . . .


----------



## raderag (Apr 13, 2004)

*FYI*

[quote:d752136587]
I'm glad I in the land of cotton,
Old times here are not forgotten. . . . [/quote:d752136587]

We have cotton here too. Oh yeah, also oil, natural Gas, high tech, etc. 

:tongue:


----------



## kceaster (Apr 13, 2004)

Johnny Ray's. Locally owned and operated in Birmingham, AL.

What makes it so good? On Wednesday nights you can get a half of chicken with beans, and potatoes for $4.95. Includes pie!!!! At least, that was the price back in '96.

I have yet to eat any better. But then, I haven't eaten it in Texas.

Pastor Way, you never did tell me if the beer tastes better in Texas. Or, is it a foregone conclusion?

Cheers!

KC

P.S. Melissa Brown, I would have thought you would mention Wolfe's. Is it not good anymore? I haven't been there in years. BTW, ever go to the Western Ribeye? Slobber, slobber, slobber. Man, I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Apr 13, 2004)

You haven't ate BBQ unless you have had some from North Carolina! This state is so serious about their BBQ that we have BBQ wars. The eastern side has their style which is vinegar based and the western half has their tomato based version. It's not pretty. If you want some store bought eastern NC style BBQ sauce try some [b:d0095d3cd2]Carolina Treat[/b:d0095d3cd2] brand.

Cole


----------



## Gregg (Apr 13, 2004)

A small group of Bouncies bouncing over to the BBQ


----------



## raderag (Apr 13, 2004)

[quote:b5ae90d57d][i:b5ae90d57d]Originally posted by kceaster[/i:b5ae90d57d]


Pastor Way, you never did tell me if the beer tastes better in Texas. Or, is it a foregone conclusion?[/quote:b5ae90d57d]

If you haven't tried one, pick up a shiner bock. It isn't as good as the better German beers, but it comes pretty close.


----------



## mjbee (Apr 13, 2004)

KC, Wolf's is still the bedrock bbq place here, but Shyler's Memphis Pit is giving them a run for their money. When I go to Western Rib-Eye, I get the 20-oz. Cowboy Cut Rib-Eye. It's heaven right here in Evansville. I eat the whole thang!

Melissa

By the way, if you ever find your way to these parts again, check out the Gerst Bavarian Haus on W. Franklin. Authentic German food. Und bier!


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 13, 2004)

FYI


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm glad I in the land of cotton, 
Old times here are not forgotten. . . . 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



We have cotton here too. Oh yeah, also oil, natural Gas, high tech, etc. 


So do we. And, we have many more conservatives per capita than Austin. We also have live oaks, deep sea fishing, people with Southern manners, Southern belles, antebellum homes, the best shrimp in the world, and much more. . .


----------



## Gregg (Apr 13, 2004)

Our oaks are alive up here too complete with lots of squirrles


----------



## lkjohnson (Apr 13, 2004)

[quote:a998cd6ea6][i:a998cd6ea6]Originally posted by LawrenceU[/i:a998cd6ea6]
We have cotton here too.[/quote:a998cd6ea6]

Ya, we got cotton here in Texas, too. Unfortunately, it's not worth anything. Cotton is selling for less now than it did PRIOR TO THE WAR OF NORTHERN AGRESSION. That is why my mother has gone from a fairly prosperous middle-class income to just barely getting by. 

Ain't free trade great.:end:


----------



## raderag (Apr 13, 2004)

[quote:237b5accef][i:237b5accef]Originally posted by LawrenceU[/i:237b5accef]
So do we. And, we have many more conservatives per capita than Austin. We also have live oaks, deep sea fishing, people with Southern manners, Southern belles, antebellum homes, the best shrimp in the world, and much more. . .. [/quote:237b5accef]

Hmmm, I wouldn't exactly brag about being more conservative. I mean Austin is sooo liberal the city council voted 8-0 to condemn the war.

Live oaks - got em.
Deep sea fishing(now you are talking) - got it 3 hours away.
Southern manners, etc -- We have alot of southerners.
Shrimps pretty good on the Texas coast.


----------



## Gregg (Apr 14, 2004)

3 Bouncies on their way to Texas stuck in Oklahoma with an overheated horse.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 14, 2004)

[quote:4a7292e739]Live oaks - got em. 
Deep sea fishing(now you are talking) - got it 3 hours away. 
Southern manners, etc -- We have alot of southerners. 
Shrimps pretty good on the Texas coast. 
[/quote:4a7292e739]

Ahhh. . . see you missed the heart of the South, Southern Belles. They are the impetus for the gentlemen both in decorum and in defense.


----------

